# Building a Field Golden (part IV)



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

The weather has improved locally allowing us to get some work in. The temps have warmed enough that our snow has compressed and/or melted away leaving us some patches of open ground. At first we only had open streets. Then we had open parking lots. Then little patches of grass and lastly some blotchy snow and grass.

Over the last week. I would use what was available to get my little guy going. As you recall, he was having some issues with quitting a hunt and maybe with an overall lack of... everything. We worked with the hunt issue by throwing treats into the snow making him hunt them out if he wanted them. Over the last week, I only threw bumpers very short and onto areas with little to no cover (parking lots). The throws were kept fairly short to help build confidence. Gradually over the week the distance was lengthened to 55 yards. 

*Over the last week I can very happily report that I have seen an improvement in every arena.* His confidence is up, his attitude is up, and he is rather enthusiastic any time I go near the door. His expressions seem to be saying... is it time to go again dad? Lets GO.

We have concluded the week by throwing marks that have incorporated some minor "cover changes." Now, these are not truly cover changes but they are indeed enough to mess with a puppy. The cover changes are little things like going from pavement to snow and then back onto grass. The cover changes may happen multiple times over the course of a 40 yard retrieve. He is now confidently going to the area of the fall and promptly returning.

Today we were very fortunate. A local friend that is dabbling in raising game birds told us that we could have a few for our training needs! We were able to secure several chukars. Typically I use pigeons at this stage of the game for puppies. Chukars are just slightly larger than pigeons and work nicely. Sometimes training birds can be difficult to find and this my friends was wonderful luck.

Rooster was introduced to birds while he was still with his litter mates. He was very birdy then and still is. Today, my wife stood as the gunner and at my direction threw a dead bird to a predetermined area. Because of the blotchy snow and because of his past problems we started this exercise close at 25 yards and ended at 40 yards. We only threw four of these marks... again leaving him wanting more. He did wonderfully!

Some random notes:
*Check with your local and state laws regarding the use of pen-raised game birds for dog training. Each state is different. If you obtain birds from a game farm, you will want a receipt listing the quantity and type of bird obtained. You will also want to keep it (or a copy) with you while you train. This is your proof that you did not poach the birds!

*At this age and stage of the game I do everything I can to encourage a very prompt return. Goldens (especially females) have a bad habit of learning to prance or show boat on their way back with a bird or a dummy. This may be cute, but I hate it. I want my dogs to come in quickly. It is more stylish. To encourage the return at this age I will blow the come in whistle multiple times, I will use the verbal "here" command multiple times or any kind of encouragement I can muster. I usually end it with lots of praise. Over the course of time (next several weeks) I will gradually wean off of this non-sense. The dog will just come to run in hard.

*Using birds at this age can be a good or a bad thing. It is up to you to read your own pup to determine that. Generally I dont use birds much before force fetch is completed. Its nice to use them a time or two to bring up the enthusiasm... but it could also lead to bad habits. Watch out for mouth problems (chomping, hard mouth, stopping to pluck or chew the bird). If you see any of these things, patiently but quickly get the bird from the dog and DISCONTINUE using birds until after force fetch.

*Snow can obviously present some challenges. One that I never anticipated was the development of bad mouth habits. Last year I trained a little black lab male. We were "blessed" with tons of fresh snow. I couldnt stand at least not throwing some little marks. The plastic bumper would get all covered with snow. He would mouth it strangely and on subsequent retrieves bring it in by the rope. Not a good way to start a dog. This year, I have countered this by switching to canvas bumpers and avoiding situations that get the bumper icy. To date I have not seen a problem with the dogs.

*Very early in a puppy program you may wish to use a very light rope attached to the pups collar. Some pups will want to take their new toy and hide. The rope allows you to gently "reel in" the pup. Remember to use all the encouragement you can. Soon the light will come on even with those hard to reach kids.

Please by all means post your comments or suggestions. Lets get more goldens in the field!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Major pangs of jealousy going on here. We won't see grass or bare ground for another 3 or 4 months. Snow covered regards....


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Klamath's True Grit









Amber


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I cannot believe we have the little ... and I mean little... patches of open ground. The snow has melted and compressed. It's almost kinda nice. This time last year I was on the roof shoveling off snow that was nearly waist high.

We need moisture. But I can take it as rain. Rooster needs the training.

Amber loved the run too. She and Daisy both got to pick up some marks today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ohhhh, I want to train this stuff!! It sounds so wonderful! I can't wait to see what he will do.
You mean I can't just go out in my yard and shoot a couple of birds and then toss them around? There are laws against that? Sheeesh. 
Seriously, does one need a permit to hunt pheasant on one's own land?
Thanks!


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> .
> Seriously, does one need a permit to hunt pheasant on one's own land?
> Thanks!


Pheasant are different than ducks, generally. Because ducks are migratory, federal laws apply. For pheasant only state laws and they are usually not as big a deal.

To hunt pheasant on your own land, all you need is a hunting license. We have friends who have about 1,200 acres near Gilman, IL. We used to go up there and pheasant hunt every year until they retired from farming and leased out their land. You probably have pretty decent pheasant in your area.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, good to know that.
We are about 45 minutes almost due north of Gilman. There are still quite a few pheasants in this area, although we do see more and more hunters. It's a problem because not all of them have permission from the farmers to hunt. It's also a problem because they will hunt, for example, on the berm and hedgerow area between my property and the adjacent farm, but the berm belongs to me, not the farmer, and we'd rather they didn't hunt it.
In the spring when the wild asparagus comes in (tons of it!) and I walk the hedgerow/berm down to pick it, I'm often startled by a pheasant taking wing when I get almost on top of him!
More than you need to know.



Tatnall said:


> Pheasant are different than ducks, generally. Because ducks are migratory, federal laws apply. For pheasant only state laws and they are usually not as big a deal.
> 
> To hunt pheasant on your own land, all you need is a hunting license. We have friends who have about 1,200 acres near Gilman, IL. We used to go up there and pheasant hunt every year until they retired from farming and leased out their land. You probably have pretty decent pheasant in your area.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Ohhhh, I want to train this stuff!! It sounds so wonderful! I can't wait to see what he will do.
> You mean I can't just go out in my yard and shoot a couple of birds and then toss them around? There are laws against that? Sheeesh.
> Seriously, does one need a permit to hunt pheasant on one's own land?
> Thanks!


Check with your state/provice Department of Natural Resources. Many require that you obtain a permit to train dogs. As you go through the permit process, you'll learn what kind of birds you can use, whether or not you can shoot live rounds or blanks, when you can or can't train, and where you can or can't train. 

Every State or Province is different, so make sure you check prior to starting.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

A storm is coming in later this week (or so I hear) and the kids wanted to spend their Christmas money. I wanted to train before snow covered our landscape again. So I used it as an excuse to take them (and Rooster) to Medford. Medford is 72 miles away and generally is much nicer weather-wise (Klamath Falls is around 4200 feet and Medford is 1400).

Rooster did about 8 bird retrieves the first session lenthening him out to about 50 yards in light cover. I was quite pleased to see that he is learning to stick with a hunt! Maybe the dog treat in the snow trick helped a little! Perhaps he is just a little more dedicated to finding a bird than a bumper.

The second session of the day I focused on an introduction to medium cover. This was simply tossing the chukar 10 to 25 yards into different little patches of cover. This was made as simple as possible and he did quite well. I kept it simple and he needed to be successful. He enjoyed the little game we made of it. Again, I saw that he stuck with a little hunt when he didnt dig it out immediately. I am quite pleased with the effort and attitude we saw today.


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

My training is very simple, since my pup is only 7 months. Fun and marks--lots of both mostly for socialization and getting him used to different situations. We will do longer singles in short grass and short singles with 'features' (cover, hills, ditches, etc). He runs on a check lead and don't try to keep him steady very often. I give his name when he starts to go on his own.

Yesterday, we had somewhat of a milestone. I had set a winger up about 125 yards away in a flat short field, with the toss behind the winger (no stickman or anything this time). He marks very well and hunts hard if he doesn't step on the mark.

Yesterday, I noticed when I brought him to the line, he was really focused and paying attention--looking into the field to try to pick out a gunner or winger. We will start the basics this month, but I think this guy might be a good one.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

I really like the focus. That's where we want to be. Focus and intensity at the line.



Tatnall said:


> Yesterday, we had somewhat of a milestone. I had set a winger up about 125 yards away in a flat short field, with the toss behind the winger (no stickman or anything this time). He marks very well and hunts hard if he doesn't step on the mark.
> 
> Yesterday, I noticed when I brought him to the line, *he was really focused and paying attention--looking into the field to try to pick out a gunner or winger.* We will start the basics this month, but I think this guy might be a good one.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

More progress is being made! 

Confidence is building. He is also beginning to run a little harder (to and from).


----------

